# خواص الصخور



## eng.ahmed.ali (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ممكن الاقي جدول يحتوى على خواص الصخور التي تحتوى على عنصر الذهب , مثل الصلابة والاجهادات التي تحتملها حتى استطيع حساب الاجهاد الواجب لكسرها وتفتيتها


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو


----------

